# Central Machinery 12" S686 Bandsaw



## Dave Mudge (Sep 14, 2017)

Please help!!!! I can not find a drive belt for this thing!!! I bought it for 10$ and should just throw it away but everything else about it is good. It's a central machinery 12" variable speed bandsaw model:S686. It was made exclusively for harbor freight. I have given the model number to parts guys and they can not do anything with it. No parts breakdowns or anything. And before u ask. NO I do NOT have the old belt number. Please help. Thank u


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Isn't it just a V belt? If it is a belt made for a car would work, you just need to determine the width and length. The width would be the width of the groove on the pulley and you could put a piece of rope around it to determine the length. Take the width and length to an auto parts store and they will fix you up.


----------



## Dave Mudge (Sep 14, 2017)

No it's not a v belt. The shaft on the motor is splined. I have tried turning a v belt inside out which worked until I tried cutting something. The inside of the belt needs to have grooves width way. I have tried a vacuum cleaner belt but I had the same problem. If I absolutely have to I can get another v belt and cut my own grooves in it. Just seems like too much work for something so stupid.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

You mean something like this? Probably not the right one but this is the general idea right? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Replace...l-Machinery-Band-Saw-16294-0981-/152438288347


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If this is your saw the belt number is mentioned here:

http://www.diyforums.net/12-central-machinery-band-saw-6104529.html

Available here among other places:

http://www.biedlers-belts.com/gates-510-3m-15-belt.html


----------



## Dave Mudge (Sep 14, 2017)

I have read the diy forum. Later down the discussion someone says it is not the right belt. I called around and they would have to order it anyway. Nothing to do except give it a try I guess. Thanx everyone for your help


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Please let us know if you find the right belt.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I pity the fool who sent the belt if it doesn't work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*try here*

I know it says Craftsman, but if you know what the length is they will work:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...w.TRS0&_nkw=drive+belt+Sears+bandsaw&_sacat=0

This company makes them:
http://stores.ebay.com/Polybelt?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

belts are fairly standard and the trick is finding the proper size. As mentioned above, there are belt specialty shops that can see a model number on a belt and pick the right one from stock. Same for bearings. Had an obscure Italian motor cycle years ago and the dealer shop wanted $45.00 and a deposit to special order and I could expect a six week wait. The bearing shop down the street looked at the original bearings and fixed me up for about $6.00 in 4 minutes. Same manufacturer as the OEM bearings. 

Recently needed a belt for my tractor, went to the auto shop, they measured the old belt and had me out the door in under 5 minutes with the proper size for a lot less. needed a peculiar flat leather belt for a really old Reed metal lathe. Old guy at Pepboys gave me the name of a local Amish Harness shop that custom makes them and they made it up while I waited. 

It is more in knowing where to look.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Dave Mudge said:


> No it's not a v belt. The shaft on the motor is splined. I have tried turning a v belt inside out which worked until I tried cutting something. The inside of the belt needs to have grooves width way. I have tried a vacuum cleaner belt but I had the same problem. If I absolutely have to I can get another v belt and cut my own grooves in it. Just seems like too much work for something so stupid.


Does the motor or band saw input shaft have a spring on them? Just curious if that was the variable speed speed set up.If it does have springs on either shaft that will take a special belt, and sometimes just for that machine. You could experiment by measuring the length of the pulleys about mid center and go to a bearing shop they could get one about the right length then you might luck out of might not, if it doesn't work you could move the motor closer or farther away form the band saw input shaft

If the pulleys have grooves parallel wit the motor and input shafts it is a "timing" belt and finding the right one would be much easier, you would just need the groove spacing and width

You only got 10 bucks into it, so you can spend a few experimenting 

If you could post some clear pics of it that would help a lot


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*toothed belt*



Dave Mudge said:


> No it's not a v belt. The shaft on the motor is splined. I have tried turning a v belt inside out which worked until I tried cutting something.* The inside of the belt needs to have grooves width way.* I have tried a vacuum cleaner belt but I had the same problem. If I absolutely have to I can get another v belt and cut my own grooves in it. Just seems like too much work for something so stupid.


Teeth across the width means it's a not a mutli-groove or standard V belt. 

It may be this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ryobi-Ridgi...hash=item1c3dc03176:m:m26ZfLdfKDzFRL5r83liCyQ


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hasn't come up yet, but there's every chance itll be easier to just replace the pulleys with ones that'll take a standard 4l v belt. Assuming the shaft on the motor and drive wheel aren't some stupid proprietary thing of course


----------



## kentucky tom (Feb 19, 2017)

holtzdreher said:


> belts are fairly standard and the trick is finding the proper size. As mentioned above, there are belt specialty shops that can see a model number on a belt and pick the right one from stock. Same for bearings. Had an obscure Italian motor cycle years ago and the dealer shop wanted $45.00 and a deposit to special order and I could expect a six week wait. The bearing shop down the street looked at the original bearings and fixed me up for about $6.00 in 4 minutes. Same manufacturer as the OEM bearings.
> 
> Recently needed a belt for my tractor, went to the auto shop, they measured the old belt and had me out the door in under 5 minutes with the proper size for a lot less. needed a peculiar flat leather belt for a really old Reed metal lathe. Old guy at Pepboys gave me the name of a local Amish Harness shop that custom makes them and they made it up while I waited.
> 
> It is more in knowing where to look.


Change pully's on motor and drive to use a more common belt 


Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgaines33 (Feb 17, 2018)

http://shop.polybelt.com/Central-Machinery-Harbor-Freight_c845.htm

Go here they have the belt and the tyres for the wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2020)

Helo I do have a 12inch Band saw and my main drive weel is not good so if you need some thing let me know ([email protected]) Joe


----------

